# New beauty blogger to Spektra



## med2makeup (Jun 1, 2011)

Hello lovelies!

  	Just wanted to introduce myself here before I started posting! My name is Mariam and I'm a beauty blogger originally from Toronto but now living in Chicago as I finish my last two years of med school. Check out my blog! 

  	Cheers! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 xoxo


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 1, 2011)

welcome to the forum! i hope you like it here. just so you know you are only allowed to link to your blog in the signature area  thanks


----------



## med2makeup (Jun 1, 2011)

Oops!


----------



## med2makeup (Jun 1, 2011)

How do I add a signature? Can't seem to get one to show up!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 1, 2011)

can you see a signature box in the 'my profile' section? it's quite far down the page. if not let me know because some members are having issues with this. i'm getting the web guys to sort it out!


----------



## med2makeup (Jun 1, 2011)

Nope, don't see it. I checked the whole page. Also, I've verified my email address twice but still keep getting a little yellow box at the top of my home page asking me to verify it again. Please help! Thanks!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 1, 2011)

I shall get onto them straight away for you - they may not get back to me today but i shall message you with an update


----------



## med2makeup (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks hun! I appreciate it!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 1, 2011)

med2makeup said:


> Thanks hun! I appreciate it!



 	no problem  sorry that you've had some glitches! gremlins in the system again obviously! hee hee!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 2, 2011)

I've sorted it so you should be able to have a signature now!


----------



## bis (Jun 3, 2011)

Welcome to Specktra, Mariam  Med schools sounds like a lot of work, but I bet you have the best makeup of them all


----------



## med2makeup (Jun 3, 2011)

Thank you all for such a warm welcome and for all the help getting the signature sorted out! Needless to say, I haven't studied one bit today since I spent all day checking out the site! LOVE IT!


----------



## Shypo (Jun 8, 2011)

Welcome to Spektra!!


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Jun 14, 2011)

welcome!


----------



## babybluesnv (Jun 15, 2011)

Welcome


----------

